# Website + Onliner Designer = Necessary



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have had a website builder build us a new website and I have a couple of questions concerning having an online design program with it. First off at this time we are not interested in doing any ecommerce, simply as a tool for clients to design and send us their designs to quote.

How important do you'll feel having a designer tool is on a website if it is only there for design purposes and no ecommerce? Everyday we have clients bring in something they designed on site like custom ink for us to quote and so the job for them. I am just trying to figure if the cost of one of these programs is worth it or not.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Smokestack (Aug 4, 2008)

lkt1954 said:


> I have had a website builder build us a new website and I have a couple of questions concerning having an online design program with it. First off at this time we are not interested in doing any ecommerce, simply as a tool for clients to design and send us their designs to quote.
> 
> How important do you'll feel having a designer tool is on a website if it is only there for design purposes and no ecommerce? Everyday we have clients bring in something they designed on site like custom ink for us to quote and so the job for them. I am just trying to figure if the cost of one of these programs is worth it or not.
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I use my online designer.. The great news for you is you don't have to spend a cent to implement an online t shirt designer.. This site will help you out... OpenTshirts.org - OpenTshirts.org Open Source T-Shirt Deisgn System They have an opensource stand alone version of the designer and they also offer the designer as an opencart module.. both versions are free


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

If you are getting someone asking everyday, then it is probably a good idea to put a designer on your site and make your customers aware of it. If nothing else, it would be good marketing. I would make sure it looks professional and stays easy to use.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Smokestack in using opentshirts as your online designer do you do any ecommerce with it? I do not want a shopping cart as part of the program, as we want it for designing & uploading images to us to quote. Any more information and/or reviews on this would be a great help.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Smokestack (Aug 4, 2008)

lkt1954 said:


> Smokestack in using opentshirts as your online designer do you do any ecommerce with it? I do not want a shopping cart as part of the program, as we want it for designing & uploading images to us to quote. Any more information and/or reviews on this would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks
> Larry


It doesn't hurt having a shopping cart with the designer... mine is unobtrusive... My designer is really only used by my existing customers to submit design ideas to me and to get some basic quotes and such without being pains in the *** and calling me every 20 minutes to say.. what if i use this design, how much would it be....
check out my designer located here.... Online T-Shirt Designer

There is a little bit of a learning curve to it but it is totally worth it.. I find myself using it as well to smack together something real quick for a customer.. It's pretty cool.


----------



## gravitynod1993 (Oct 22, 2019)

hello, good people.
i have also online shop and factory for college, schools and team sportswear designing. i have a website and i also looking to get the online desinger so that people can design as per thier need and send me the order and ill qoute according to it. can someone please help me with it. im bad at technical side. thank you


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

As per a survey conducted by Deliotte, more than 50% buyers preferred product customisation over pre-designed or manufactured made products. And online product custimization is possible with a product designer.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

JohnDeco said:


> As per a survey conducted by Deliotte, more than 50% buyers preferred product customisation over pre-designed or manufactured made products. And online product custimization is possible with a product designer.


i'm going to call you on that

my guess would be 0.005%

all one has to do is think of every t-shirt on ebay/amazon/etsy/redbubble/etc.,
every t-shirt sold in jcpenney/nordstrom/target/walmart/etc.,
every t-shirt made by nike/adidas/underarmor/billabong/etc

your mind has now shutdown due to the sheer number of zeros proceeding the 1 representing the above number of t-shirts

now think of the number of t-shirts that a person has spent 15 minutes creating on a website....


----------

